# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Shared Lucid Dreaming Tutorial

## Baron Samedi

I don't have a lot of experience with this, but I think I have enough to write a tutorial.  I honestly wish there were hundreds or thousands of shared lucid dreamers on this site to learn from, but since Raven Knight and I apparently are trailblazers, I am writing this because I want all to experience the fun she and I have had doing shared dreaming,_ because we all know, fun rules._  :wink2: 

But, an even greater goal is to have a shared lucid dream with _you._  Imagine going to a dream concert with a bunch of lucid dreamers, and the musicians are all playing dream instruments that don't exist in waking life, _and_ you can see the music.

Imagine, going on a quest to fight a badass monster together with five other dreamers.

Imagine being in a war of dreamers, and we all have superpowers.

Imagine co-writing a book in dreams with another dreamer by dreaming you are the two main characters.

Raven and I fought each other, and it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life.  

Imagine healing someone's physical body in a lucid dream.

Imagine having a real person help you get over a phobia in a dream.

Imagine hugging someone you love in a dream, and they are the real person.

Imagine teaching a friend powers.  Raven has taught me how to summon weapons, and multiply myself. Next I am going to ask her to teach me how to create portals.

Imagine getting taught a secret way of battling in dreams by your dream guide.

Imagine waking up every day in an amazing mood because you had awesome dream adventures all night.

Imagine becoming a superhero or god, or whatever alter ego you choose to battle in.

Imagine a Mech battle, where you opponents were other dreamers.  Oo! That's a new one.

Imagine taking your girlfriend or boyfriend, on a dream date, and they are actually in the dream with you.  You could do whatever you want for them.

One Dreamwalkers and Nightstalkers: I don't know if these "factions" are real.  

I do believe you can heal in dreams, because I have received it.  I do believe other dreamers can make you afraid, cause you pain, bewilder and confuse you, because this has happened to me also.  I knew it was not DC's because I would've not thought of the insane shit they did to me when I fought them.  I have not experienced physical pain ever.

Dream Battling is another tutorial I will write after this.

On making another person lucid: I don't know if this is possible, but it suppose it is.  I think it may be a lot harder to locate another person if they are not lucid.  When both people are lucid it's like meeting halfway.  I would still like to try this though.

Everything I write is based on personal experience, but the funny thing is, it's also Raven Knight's experience, so we must be doing something right.  

1) Learn to WILD.  WILD's are often easier to remember in my experience, and it's easier to decide your location.  If you are having trouble with this tech, keep a dj, increase your dream recall, do reality checks every time you walk through a doorway, and tell say out loud, "I am dreaming" in your waking life all day.

2) Read the DJ of the person you want to have a shared lucid dream with.  If you think their DJ is kickass, then, you will probably vibe with them.  I think Raven Knight's Assassin's Creed entries are fucking badass, though I am usually not in then.

3) PM them, and ask them to do shared lucid dreaming.

4) If they say yes, pick a meeting place.  Raven and I meet on the moon.  We tried to meet at Stonehenge, but I got intercepted by Selene. ::D: 

5) Be open to the possibility of other entities on the dream plane, that are not figments of your imagination.

6) You will encounter dream guides, spirit guides, lovers and friends from past lives, and maybe other entities.  I did not want to believe in Selene.  It didn't matter.  She showed up in my dreams three times, and then I finally had to admit she was real, because she persisted when I ignored her. Now she is in all my shared lucid dreams.

7) Be open to wisdom shared with you by your dream guide.  If you are not open to the possibility that a dream guide exists, (whether your Infinite Self, or a separate entity) you will not take it seriously, and you will miss on wisdom or even knowledge of a secret magic.  My dream guide did teach me a secret magic, which I did not post, because he told me not to.  I say this not to brag, but I want everyone's dream guide to teach them a secret magic.

8) Learn from the other dreamer.  So far Raven has taught me how to teleport and multiply myself also summoning weapons. Next, I learned from her how to make a portal.  She is mentoring me because she is much more of an advanced dreamer.  I am kind of sorry for her that there isn't anyone that is more of an advanced lucid dreamer than her to learn from. I suppose I could teach her to shapeshift, but I don't think she's really interested.

9) Be open to magic.  You will progressively learn a specific type of magic based on your personal archetypes.  It will all basically be based on whatever you think is badass. If you think Mechs are badass, you will change into or drive Mechs.  I think the Greek and Hawaiian myths are badass, so that's why I have powers (and adventures) of Greek myths, such as shapeshifting, summoning beasts, and earth bending.

10) I don't know if the enemies we fight are real or DC's but learning fighting techniques is just badass so why not.  Learn how to fight.  You have to learn how to talk in dreams, breathe underwater, run super fast, and leap in the air and fly.  These are basics.  During your waking life, visualize yourself fighting in dreams.  Imagine how you want to fight.  Imagine the badassery you want to perform that night.  

11) You must maintain high lucidity by doing the exact thing that you fear.  If you are afraid to do something, say, "this is a dream," and do it.  This will constantly remind you that you are in a dream because you are doing the impossible thing.  I used to run like a lil beeyotch from monsters, but, we recently killed the Vampire King.

12) Be open to the possibility of you or your partner forgetting the dream.  Do not be discouraged if one of you had a DJ entry, that the other one has no recollection of.  Example, Raven has no recollection, of the Vampire King entry, and vise versa for her Star Wars entry, but we have had shared lucid dreams before and after, so it probably happened.

13) Continue to sharpen your LD skills in general.

14) Learn to have conversations in dreams.  This will keep you lucid because you need to think about what you are saying.  The more advanced dreamers can have complex conversations with DC's thus real people. This will also greatly increase communication.

15) Have a general openminded attitude.  If you have a lot of doubt, it will make it harder for you to have a shared lucid dream, just like doubt weakens ability to lucid dream, and weakens your powers in a lucid dream.  You have to believe you can do something, so you can visualize it. When you can visualize something, it's like writing a program for your brain to access in dreams. 

16) Recognizing your friend: you do not need a picture.  You will pick up on their energy signature.  That is why you need to read their DJ, and get to know them, or something of their personality.  I don't even know what Raven Knight's face looks like in waking life.

Questions you may have:

1) Is shared lucid dreaming real?

_In my experience yes._

2) Really?

_See question 1._

*My goal right now is to have at least three lucid dreamers in a shared dream, then go from there.
*

The reason I am posting this tutorial, is because I don't want this to be a secret.  I just want to share knowledge, because I think it should be free.  I want everyone that is interested to be able to do it, because I passionately believe shared lucid dreaming is key to our evolution as a species.

Some people will call us crazy, but I don't give a rat's ass, because I have the time of my life almost every night when I go to sleep.

I want to have a shared lucid dream with the entire world, because I think then we could begin to have peace.

Imagine the entire world trying to solve a problem together in one great shared lucid dream.  

Yes, that is my eventual goal, and I want to have a kickass time along the way doing it.

Please leave debates and arguments out of this. I don't really want to waste time scrolling through posts of arguments.  Please only ask questions, or leave comments about your shared dreaming experiences whether lucid or not.

*A little history*

Raven and I have been on the forums just a few weeks.  I PM'ed her after she made a post saying that she had done shared lucid dreaming, and did people think she was crazy.  I told her I did not for I did it once myself, though the other person was not aware of me.

We decided to try shared lucid dreaming, and it worked the first time.  I was amazed, and it made me wake up.  I decided to not be amazed, and the dreams have gotten longer and longer.

I do not know what she looks like in waking life, so that's not necessary. I sent her a video of me playing the didgeridoo, but we had shared lucid's before that.  We have not known each other before this, but we were siblings in a past life.

Most of our communication is in dreams.  We actually talk more in our dreams than in PM's sometimes.  We have only talked on the phone once.  

The people you have shared lucids with will probably be people you knew in past lives.  You might as well be open to the possibility, because you are going to be reminded of those past lives anyway.

I hope to get as many LD'ers as I can to learn shared lucid dreaming as fast as they can, so I can LD with you, so I guess I kind of write this for selfish reasons.

----------


## Man of Shred

I will re post something a while ago. I am now back nito LDin g and dreamsharing. my table is full. but in my story are some good techniques as well.




> A few people have PM'd me asking about my dreamwalking experiences. well I have compiled a story of my experiences. it thouroughly explains Why I stopped doing it. I would appreciate no one else PM'ing asking about it.
> 
> At the time I was reading Carlos Castaneda - The Art of Dreaming. I was following the guidelines he layed out in the book which he called "The Gates of Dreaming". 
> 
> After Finding my hands in my dreams a few times but not having any solid lucid dreams. I sought out some forums. 1. I found based on toltec nagualism, Where a self proclaimed Nagual was hosting a shared dreaming thread. 2. Was a website called Dreamviews. Which deals with mainly lucid dreams, and excludes much of psychic dreaming and shared dreaming. On the nagual Forum. It was set up so that users invited to the forum were to post on a thread declaring their Intent to dream with the rest of the group. 
> 
> The statement was simply "I give you permission to dream with me" Everyone else would acknowledge with a "Welcome you have my permission to dream with me". Now, I'm not sure wether it was the Naguals psychic energy (which he had in surplus) or the collective intent of the group that allowed the dreamsharing possible. I Have tried with others since, but with minimal dream synchronicity. Anyway, on one particular month The entire group decided to meet on a beach in their dreams. That month nearly Everyone had a dream of meeting the Nagual on the beach. Everyone saw him as a blond man with a medium build, he was older looking but young at the same time. Also during this time, i had set up a dreamsharing experiment of my own with a girl from the Dreamviews forum. WE both made the declaration of intent as well. In a bit I'll share the beach dream I had. 
> 
> But first I'll explain what was happening at dreamviews (DV for short) at the time. I befriended this girl DV and started an experiment with her. In the first week I dreamt I was lost in calgary, for some reason my attention was drawn to a yellow truck. it was flopping all over the parking lot. It almost seemed to be alive. A few nights later the girl (Which I'll call 'x'" i was trying to dreamshare with had a Lucid dream that was cut short because she was distraced by Yellow Trucks. A minor Synch. BUT in the next week the synchronicites were increased. 
> ...

----------


## panta-rei

Did this go to Research Department first?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man of Shred, that takes guts to share something like that. It brings a tear to my eye.  Often when we enter realms without guidance, we don't know what's going on, and we get lost.  

When I first started doing astral projection/remote viewing, in my early 20's, I discovered a lot of things that made me paranoid.  The fact that I had no one to discuss it with made me feel insane.  I had no friends with similar experiences to what I saw and felt on the astral plane, this was around 1992, so there was nothing like the internet forums we have today.

I tried to remote view David Morehouse.  He always would either not hear or see me, or hear me, cock his ear, then stare up at me and squint, saying, "What? What? I can't hear you? What?"  I may have confused him because I was asking if he could see me.

I thought I was going insane.  Little did I know I was discovering truth.  

I quit all of that, and went back to church, where I felt safe.

Fast forward to my late 20's.

I met a girl, R., who I had a huge crush on, maybe an obsession.  She was the typical hot blond chick, which is strange, because I am not usually attracted to girls that skinny. She had long beautiful straight blond hair down almost to her waist, large really dark brown eyes, a sexy mischevious smile, and a runner's legs.  She was also a cockteasing beeyotch.

There was an instant connection.  We used to talk to each other telepathically all the time.  She showed me that she had telepathy.  At this point in life, I was beginning to reject the notions of my old tyme religion.  

I thought we were destined to be together because of our connection.  I assumed we had to be soulmates.  I asked her if I could come to her in dreams.  I thought I might be able to do it with this girl, because of our strong connection.

She said, "hell, yes! Go for it," and smiled.

That night I did astral projection and this is what I saw:

R. as a scared little girl holding a stuffed animal, hugging herself like she was cold, softly crying, looking alone.  She was standing on a large checkerboard.  There were shapes like the Seattle Space Needle all about.  I tried to get her attention, but she couldn't see me.  I don't think she was lucid at all.

The next day I saw her and told her the dream.  I had no clue as to the success of it. I was experimenting.  Her eyes got huge.  She slowly shook her head. I thought she was being melodramatic.

"Get out of my head," she whispered. 

"Uh...what?" I replied.

"GET OUT OF MY HEAD!" she screamed.

I then realized she was serious.

"I'm, sorry, but I don't know what you're talking about."  She was acting like I just assaulted her.

"I'm sorry, Nomad, but, ok, listen. Last night I dreamed I was back in Amsterdam, there is a huge chess board there with life sized pieces in a park.  Also, the hotel where we stayed at had a huge sign with that exact shape.  I know you didn't mean to freak me out, but you are freaking me the fuck out.  I am sorry, but you just need to stay the fuck out of my head."

She paced back and forth, and waved her hands around her head like she was shooing off stinging insects in a panic.  She left the part out about how she was a scared little girl.

I never tried that again with her.  I did try to have sex with her, because she was constantly teasing me, _extremely_ overtly.  I became obsessed. Everything finally came to a head one night when we finally made physical contact. But, she still remained the cocktease she always was.

I totally cut her off.  I had never done that with a beautiful woman, but with her I felt I had to.  Years later, I have tried to contact her again, but with no success.

I learned a painful lesson: just because you have a strong psychic connection with someone, it doesn't mean you are soulmates, or destined to be together.  It just means you have a strong connection.  (There may be unresolved past life issues, but I didn't believe in past lives at the time.)

****

It was this experience that made me believe I could dream share.  

There were a couple dreams where I thought I kissed or made love to Raven Knight.  I found out it was Selene, a lover from a past life masquerading as Raven to be with me. Selene also appeared to me in a dream where I visited the temple of Artemis of the Ephesians, appearing as a priestess of the temple so she could be with me.

After I made peace with Selene, I realized it was her in those three dreams.  Raven was understanding, and I wasn't embarrassed, because, hey, funny stuff happens in dreams.  Raven and I have kind of a brother-sister relationship.  We were siblings in a past life or lives.  Yeah, it was kind of a Luke Skywalker-Princess Leia moment. 

Now, Selene doesn't force herself into my dreams, or come disguised.  I am no longer confused or bewildered by her.  

It's disappointing that in Western society we are not taught about any of this as children, though it comes naturally to kids.  We are taught this is real, this is not, and then we ignore many of our experiences, or dismiss them as imagination.

I am sorry that you had such a painful experience.  It reminds me of when I first began to awaken practicing RV/AP.  What you wrote resonates with me, and I believe it is true.  

The good news is that Raven and I are at the level of understanding where we won't get freaked out or too amazed by anything.  I don't remember where that saying is from, but I know it's not from me. 

"_Do not be amazed,_" is mantra I repeat to myself in my head. Allowing ourself to become too amazed ends a lucid dream.  Becoming too amazed with a connection leads to obsession.

King Solomon said, "Ignorance is bliss, but with much knowledge comes great sorrow."  I would like add to that.  With understanding of much knowledge comes great joy, and great responsibility.  

I must share my knowledge despite ridicule, for I want as many people that are interested in shared dreaming to be able to do it.

I hope we can one day dream share, Man of Shred.  You are someone that can obviously do it.  For some reason, it seems like it is a law of the universe, that we have to suffer to learn truth.  I don't know why that is. I think maybe the suffering humbles us enough to open our eyes.  With humility comes compassion, and with compassion comes a gentle spirit that is understanding of hostile energy that is directed toward one when being open and honest such as we have just been with everyone who is reading this.

----------


## tkdyo

this sounds very interesting...however I have much too much trouble wilding or dilding to experiment with any of this.  If it is possible, I would invite you to try and awaken me in a dream.  You said so yourself you would like to learn how  :wink2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> this sounds very interesting...however I have much too much trouble wilding or dilding to experiment with any of this.  If it is possible, I would invite you to try and awaken me in a dream.  You said so yourself you would like to learn how



ok. I will try this tonight.

----------


## tkdyo

are you sure you could find me?  i mean...Im not sure how well I come over on this forum in order for you to know its me, but it would be very very exciting if you were able to succeed.  I would not be freaked out or anything if you even just saw what my dream was.  on the contrary I would be quite excited and it would make me want to try and investigate a lot more.

I have another question too...how come you dont know what raven looks like irl?  does she always change her appearance in her dreams?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> are you sure you could find me?  i mean...Im not sure how well I come over on this forum in order for you to know its me, but it would be very very exciting if you were able to succeed.  I would not be freaked out or anything if you even just saw what my dream was.  on the contrary I would be quite excited and it would make me want to try and investigate a lot more.
> 
> I have another question too...how come you dont know what raven looks like irl?  does she always change her appearance in her dreams?



I never thought it was important to know.  The only reason she know what I looked like is because I wanted to send her a video me playing didjeridoo.  I The funny thing is, I have never really noticed her face in dreams. Kind of like when a friend of yours walks up from behind you, and then begins walking next to you.  You know who it is without having to turn and look at their face.

I tried to look at her face last night, and it was was unclear, but then that whole dream was dim and blurry.  She has looked to me like either a translucent pink spirit, similar to rose quartz, or a woman wearing a white cape and cowl, and boots, and wearing a white tunic and pants underneath the robe.  I have always known it was her, or at least been pretty sure.

I guess the knowing is a type of sixth sense that doesn't require our dream eyes.

I highly recommend The Sense of Being Stared At which is written by a biologist about the extra senses.

----------


## Man of Shred

I suggest you try to point at her in a dream. If your index doesn't work, try your pinky. That should reveal what she is hiding. though she may not like that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I suggest you try to point at her in a dream. If your index doesn't work, try your pinky. That should reveal what she is hiding. though she may not like that.



Maybe I was being unclear.  Sorry about that. Raven Knight is a real person.  She is not hiding anything.  I am just having a hard time increasing clarity, especially in WILD's.  That one was particularly blurry and dim.  It seems like when we progress further into the dream journeys, they dreams get brighter and clearer, but then we are usually running around fighting, and I don't have time to look at her face.

It's like when you watch a movie with an actor you've never seen before, and then you can't remember what that person looked like.

----------


## Supernova

Very well written, Nomad.  Certainly something I will be looking into once I get the hang of WILDing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I think that even if people don't believe in shared dreaming,they should try this,it    
would make their DCs more intelligent and better fighters.

It would also increase your dream control i think.

I shall do that when i get some more lucid dreams

----------


## Xetrov

Interesting post Nomad, it got me interested in your SD adventures so I read some in Raven's DJ... totally amazing! I know it's not die-hard proof but any skeptic would do well reading your shared adventures... lol. It really got me excited to go into SD again (so far I havent had much succes though, but now I have someone IRL to practise with  :smiley: ).

----------


## cygnus

thanks so much for writing this, Nomad. i've been wanting to learn more about it... your dreams are really cool.

----------


## Phantasos

Interesting experience, though article contains little actual tech for shared dreaming. Currently there are several shared dreaming experiments going on Russian dreaming forums (including mine) using different approaches. On mine we use a common symbol and a dreamscape which is modelled in ActiveWorlds (3D-chat). There more fun than actual results though  :smiley: .

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting experience, though article contains little actual tech for shared dreaming. Currently there are several shared dreaming experiments going on Russian dreaming forums (including mine) using different approaches. On mine we use a common symbol and a dreamscape which is modelled in ActiveWorlds (3D-chat). There more fun than actual results though .



I lurked on a Russian dreaming forum by Ravenna.  There was some cool stuff on there. Some of it was confusing, but the Dreamhackers' ideas are something that definitely rings true.

I know a lot of it is lost in translation.  It's true that I don't go into specifics of techniques. The most important thing is intention, and belief in at least the possibility.

----------


## Xetrov

> It's true that I don't go into specifics of techniques. The most important thing is intention, and belief in at least the possibility.



Yes, but you did gave the most inportant technique of all: "You will pick up on their energy signature." This is the way to connect spiritually with anyone, be it in dreams or IRL. (note to skeptics: forget what I said).

----------


## mowglycdb

> Yes, but you did gave the most inportant technique of all: "You will pick up on their energy signature." This is the way to connect spiritually with anyone, be it in dreams or IRL. (note to skeptics: forget what I said).



mhm it can be done, but you have to be carefull some are kinda wiccans and can show you something that's not real.

but picking on there energy signature is like getting to know a person  (it can be done by chat <3!) and separating their personality ego , by lifting a veil they might have put on, and then feeling what they are, it's just a feeling that doesn't depend on anything really, but that gives you information about things like being calm, magical element, light/heavy presence , etc,    people that don't have their third eye developed won't notice when they are being "investigated" so it won't be such a trouble to get info, but there are others that do feel it happening and can accept you going into them to see, or others that will block your attemp or fool you with something fake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> mhm it can be done, but you have to be carefull some are* kinda wiccans* and can show you something that's not real.
> 
> but picking on there energy signature is like getting to know a person  (it can be done by chat <3!) and separating their personality ego , by lifting a veil they might have put on, and then feeling what they are, it's just a feeling that doesn't depend on anything really, but that gives you information about things like being calm, *magical element, light/heavy presence* , etc,    people that don't have their third eye developed won't notice when they are being "investigated" so it won't be such a trouble to get info, but there are others that do feel it happening and can accept you going into them to see, or others that will block your attemp or fool you with something fake.



What do you mean like by the above?

----------


## nartdart

SO can u and ur frind actrually come in each other dreams me and my frined are practising lucid dreaming so can we actually see wach other and it would actully be him like HIM  HIM

----------


## WakataDreamer

> SO can u and ur frind actrually come in each other dreams me and my frined are practising lucid dreaming so can we actually see wach other and it would actully be him like HIM  HIM



lolbanned typical 10-yr-old

"like teh lol i have a dreamview!!1!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

> lolbanned typical 10-yr-old
> 
> "like teh lol i have a dreamview!!1!"



I wish there was some type of way we could do lucid dreaming classes for kids.  It would help prevent a lot of nightmares in the world.

----------


## WakataDreamer

That would be cool... but I never HAD ightmares as a kid...

I had some scary shit, but I just manned up and destroyed it, y'know...

----------


## slash112

Hmmm, I used to be interested in shared dreaming, then I lost interest. But after last night's LD which I THOUGHT it was a shared dream for a moment, I have re-gained interest.

Gotta check all this out.

I will read the tutorial now. Thanks man.

----------


## Raven Knight

I don't think being wiccan has anything to do with showing things that aren't real.  Religion is irrelevant.  Someone with a strong psychic potential or better instinctive control of their energy could do it, and someone with something they are ashamed of or something they think they have to hide might do it without even knowing... or they might do it on purpose.  I know two women who are wiccans and they aren't deceptive at all.  I'm rather undecided on religion... none of them match my beliefs!  ::D: 

Also, if the dreamer sees something that isn't real, it could be they were shown something false, or could be their perception.  My mind usually makes me see things in a form that I will recognize and understand.  I don't think I have been interacting with a real Altaïr in my dreams, but that is what I see because I will recognize him and know what to do.  :smiley: 





> mhm it can be done, but you have to be carefull some are kinda wiccans and can show you something that's not real.
> 
> but picking on there energy signature is like getting to know a person  (it can be done by chat <3!) and separating their personality ego , by lifting a veil they might have put on, and then feeling what they are, it's just a feeling that doesn't depend on anything really, but that gives you information about things like being calm, magical element, light/heavy presence , etc,    people that don't have their third eye developed won't notice when they are being "investigated" so it won't be such a trouble to get info, but there are others that do feel it happening and can accept you going into them to see, or others that will block your attemp or fool you with something fake.

----------


## tP97

oh , I heard from few guys that they were unable to reach to your moon because everyone has a diffrent imagination of a place , so what I did with my friend was to select a picture , which we both memorized (visualized properly) . I think we were able to meet there

----------


## Baron Samedi

> oh , I heard from few guys that they were unable to reach to your moon because everyone has a diffrent imagination of a place ,
> 
> *What guys?*
>  so what I did with my friend was to select a picture , which we both memorized (visualized properly) . I think we were able to meet there



*Cool! Keep trying.*

----------


## tP97

I don't specifically remember but one of them was sageos or floating head I think

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't specifically remember but one of them was sageos or floating head I think



I'd like to read the DJ entries of the attempts.

----------


## floatinghead

I am coming to the moon to say hi either tonight or Saturday - I will be with my daughter and we will be arriving in a giant robot - make sure you remember your dreams Nomad!

----------


## tP97

http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...et-moon-6.html

I think this was where someone told this

btw I sent you a pm asking to share dreams , can you check that?

----------


## floatinghead

> http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...et-moon-6.html
> 
> I think this was where someone told this
> 
> btw I sent you a pm asking to share dreams , can you check that?



Who are you talking to?

I think getting to the moon is hard because

a) we believe it is difficult
b) we are going to the WRONG moon
c) gravity (or our preconceived ideas about gravity)
d) we have not broken out of our own dreams to be able to go into others yet

----------


## tP97

I don't think that floatinghead :p That was a link I gave to waking nomad

----------


## floatinghead

No worries!

Hey- I was wondering if anyone on here meets this description: quite large, long tight wavy hair? (I think the hair was dark red/brown)

I had a random dream last night about this guy who made himself in to multiple versions and was wondering if it was a dc or actual dreamer trying to make me lucid!

----------


## tP97

I am tall , large and have curly brown hair (I got my head shaved recently though)
Oh but I am a bit tan

----------


## floatinghead

> I am tall , large and have curly brown hair (I got my head shaved recently though)
> Oh but I am a bit tan



wow - that's pretty random! Any chance you could pm me a photo of you so I can compare?

----------


## tP97

What was your sleep time? I slept yesterday from 5 pm to 5am (gmt 0)

----------


## floatinghead

> What was your sleep time? I slept yesterday from 5 pm to 5am (gmt 0)



Wow, you slept 12 hours? :O I slept from gmt 0 11:30pm to 7.00am

----------


## tP97

Well yeah :p I missed my school today cuz of it 
I didn't sleep at all 2 days back ..

----------


## floatinghead

> I am coming to the moon to say hi either tonight or Saturday - I will be with my daughter and we will be arriving in a giant robot - make sure you remember your dreams Nomad!



gonna be tonight Nomad (friday night) - hope to see you there!

----------


## floatinghead

> I am coming to the moon to say hi either tonight or Saturday - I will be with my daughter and we will be arriving in a giant robot - make sure you remember your dreams Nomad!



gonna be tonight Nomad (friday night) - hope to see you there!

----------


## floatinghead

I came across this article - thought I'd share!

Recent research indicated that the characteristics of a wormhole are the same as if two black holes were entangled, then pulled apart. Even if the black holes were on opposite sides of the universe, the wormhole would connect them. Black holes, which can be as small as a single atom or many times larger than the sun, exist throughout the universe, but their gravitational pull is so strong that not even light can escape from them. 
If two black holes were entangled, Karch said, a person outside the opening of one would not be able to see or communicate with someone just outside the opening of the other. “The way you can communicate with each other is if you jump into your black hole, then the other person must jump into his black hole, and the interior world would be the same,” he said.

----------


## tP97

You'd be destroyed before you can reach inside , blackholes are sup hot  ::D:

----------


## Therome

Oh Waking Nomad, how I wish you were still here with the DV community. 

Does anybody know where he has gone or how he is doing?

----------

